# Anybody finding any mushrooms in Missouri and near what city?



## horsepotatoe

Anybody finding any mushrooms in Missouri and near what city?


----------



## kontraux

I went out for 3 hours today in the KC area, no luck. I feel like it's still too early by a week or so.


----------



## jmerx

Finding false morels hour south stl


----------



## nkcrick

In north kc heading out about 9:30 to see if I can find my first morel of the season. I'll let you all know what's going on north of the river


----------



## nkcrick

Just got back to the house. Didn't find anything. Was a nice walk. Did anyon find anything today.


----------



## robear81

Nothing In Greenwood today, just a few lost hrs trekking in the woods. Found 2 ticks on me! They are coming out early. Better get out the tick spray!


----------



## morelking

I seen on Facebook somebody found one near Branson in Taney county. Hoping it's true! It was on Missouri morel hunting page. I'm going to check my early spots Thursday after the rain. Crossing my fingers.


----------



## chapman two step

Nothing by Truman Lake


----------



## been2long

Not here in Dallas county yet but I did see someone found a pretty good haul on Facebook but they were down in Arkansas. Hopefully real soon they will be popping up like popcorn


----------



## smguffer

i dont bother looking for morels until i see my first yellow dandelion of the year.. it normally still takes another week or two after the first dandelion to really be THICK in morels.


----------



## horsepotatoe

Went out yesterday afternoon and looked around, here in Springfield, but did not find any mushrooms.


----------



## [email protected]_com

Found a dozen about a half inch tall today! It's started guys and gals!


----------



## stormer

What part of Missouri timd?? South slopes seem kinda dry here around kc


----------



## shroomcuttin

Northern Missouri where ya at???


----------



## newrocker15

Alright guys remember what day it is. I'm going to look but don't believe anything you read today


----------



## micomikey

Couple of maps out there. this one shows several finds in both south MO and KS, but this one only shows a couple in MO. Of course, those are only reports, who knows what's been found and not reported (the majority probably).
I've seen a yellow dandelion and the redbuds are starting to come in, but I've yet to find anything in my area (Miami Co Ks).
I have family in Bates county and haven't heard anything from them yet.

The anticipation is incredible isn't it? I was watching some vids on youtube this morning and ended up skipping lunch and looking around in the woods near where I work. Fruitless, but fun.

Good luck all!


----------



## shroomdawg

Soil temps are plenty warm but some rain would really kick start the shroom popping, I'm thinking if the rain comes Thurs/Fri should be enough to get the Ol Dawg off the porch this weekend, good luck y'all. :-D


----------



## joemoris

Found these today, mostly by concrete edge of park sidewalk.  
Was in St Louis County, now having problem getting picture attached
http://imgur.com/91HYnYK


----------



## mushroommon

Checked the honey hole today in St.Charles county and didnt find anything. Mayapples are just starting to sprout about 2" out of the ground and dogwoods are beginning to bloom here, but ground was pretty damn dry. We'll see how things look after these 2 days of rain slated for us!


----------



## mofarmgirl

<span style="color: blue">Fulton, MO</span> (Callaway County) here. Went out today to check one of my spots that always produces early. Nothing <strong>yet</strong>. I did see a lot of May-apple's just coming up though so it will be a little bit yet. Getting excited... but this cold spell is going to slow things down.


----------



## qflowers

I found 48 in Branson, MO day before yesterday. Won't be long before they explode!!


----------



## newrocker15

found this today. any ideas? //i114.photobucket.com/albums/n249/KeroKurra/20150405_161934_zpsswsqzn0k.jpg[/IMG]//i114.photobucket.com/albums/n249/KeroKurra/20150405_161934_zpsswsqzn0k.jpg[/URL][/img][/url]


----------



## newrocker15

May have to click on picture. Couldn't figure out how to upload it. I think it's a gabled false morel but iv never seen one in person


----------



## trotline

Believe I found one couple days ago and compared it to conservation website. I would describe it as ear shapes stacked on each other, 4 inches and red. Did not get out to do any searching this weekend but will make it out Tuesday. Good luck with your finds.


----------



## shroomcuttin

Yeah that would be the falses. Good sign if you saw them .


----------



## newrocker15

Thanks for the info guys. Found it about half mile south of the river so it's about ready to kick off. Mayapples on the high ground are about 8 inches bottoms are little slower but it's close.


----------



## peacekeeper_17

MushroomMon - can you give me an idea of where this St. Charles Honey hole is?
Hwy 79N of 70, 12 miles, Hwy 94 S of 40, 1/2 mile - kind of like that would be close enough


----------



## shroomcuttin

I don't see that happening anytime soon lololol


----------



## friguy

I found one about 4 miles south of missouri state line today and a friend of mines girlfriend found five a couple miles outside seligman mo today


----------



## stompin the woods

Not much going on in Smithville area. Couple of very small greys. Walked my favorite honey holes. Too early!


----------



## yosim

Spent an hour and a half out here in blue springs with no luck


----------



## stuman70

Found 30 last night in Branson.


----------



## mushroom jake

Bottoms or hills?


----------



## trotline

Walked ridges and some bottom ground for almost 2 hours. 2 false morel was all I found. Did get to set some lines and dressed 8 catfish, wasn't a complete bust. Maybe get back out Sunday afternoon. Good luck, the timber looks ready


----------



## cuivredog

Found my first morels of the year here in central MO. As you can see by the pictures they are still way too small to harvest but it's a sign things should be rolling right in another week!


----------



## stuman70

Found 30 in Branson yesterday.


----------



## trotline

Coworker sent a pic of just 1 found today. Would be in either platte or clay county.


----------



## shroomcuttin

Anyone want to help me out. I got the itch bad so I'm driving down from IowA Saturday. Anywhere around Kansas City or St Joe that can provide me with a lot of woods? I'm not familiar with your areas down there. Any sightings close to there? Thanks guys. Any good state parks or conservation areas river parking or anything like that . I need a morel I don't care if it's just one lol. I can't wait up here any longer lol


----------



## trotline

Bluff woods conservation area is just south of st joe and over 2000 acres of woods. Only been their once deer hunting 10 yrs ago but remember it has trails. It's name is appropriate, it seemed like it was up hill both ways. Got to believe it has morels but I've never been looking in that area. You can look it up on line and good luck.


----------



## newrocker15

Sorry shroom morels don't grow in Missouri. I wouldn't bother coming down here.


----------



## shroomcuttin

Thanks Trotline. I was already looking at bluffs but I figure it's early for the hills


----------



## greggster

ShroomCuttin, sorry, no morels in Mizzou, and they're all poisonous. Ya better stay put.


----------



## greggster

Stuman70, Me and the old lady did a little recon close to you last week. I am itching to get back out. Maybe tomorrow afternoon, but definitely Thursday through Sunday. Got a nice honey hole down by ur neck of the woods.


----------



## trotline

Carroll county coworkers sister found around a pound. They are up.


----------



## aadavis42

greggster is a penis!!! stay home in the bubble u live in. our morels are poisenious to douchebags like u anyway. found 300 last year near Truman lake and im going out Friday to find lust as many


----------



## greggster

Ha, come on down and get ya some, aadavis42. You wouldn't know a good joke if it smacked ya in the head, wuss!


----------



## taterqueen913

Well, crappy windows phone! Around St. Joseph area...teeny tiny things...but they're here! lol


----------



## shroomdawg

Looks promising, where there is little ones there will soon be bigguns :wink:


----------



## taterqueen913

I can't wait. I know it's early, but I guess the winter just felt longer than usual (I'm sure it wasn't) lol.


----------



## mushroommon

Found about 15 grey's here in St.Charles county over the past 2 days. These warm and wet nights are really helping, but I only picked about 8 of the 15. Some were too small to pick, biggest grey I found was around 2". Most of them found on creek banks, but they're startin to come up in different areas now so look good!


----------



## reddog

Found 15 small blacks around Wappapello lake today.


----------



## newrocker15

Found one grey about two inches tall on a south facing cliff this morning. Was just south of the river near buckner. Should be blowing up this weekend. Go royals. ...


----------



## po

Checked one of my spots in Cass Cty. about 30 miles south of KC, nothing yet. Dandelions started blooming about 3 days ago. From the sounds of the other post they should be popping in the next week or so.


----------



## been2long

I am in Dallas county near Buffalo and I found a half of a grocery sack full of nice red's or false morels.


----------



## morelquest

Went out this morning around the Liberty area and found 15 or so small greys under one tree. They were all less than 2 inches tall. Later in the day the wife and I went to another location and found another 8 about the same size. Ran into fellow hunter who said he basically found the same, a couple bunches of small greys. They are up, just really small. Need a few more days, possibly another week.


----------



## horsepotatoe

Do you guys eat them false morels?
I have found them before and been told they are not good to eat.


----------



## newrocker15

The red ones are toxic. Some people eat them but I would advise against it from some of the research iv done. The half free morels are suppose to be slightly toxic to certain people but iv eaten them my whole life and been fine. If in doubt throw it out.


----------



## finchmef

At Last ! Found 8 yellows today, at the base of a hedge apple facing east. 4 days ago I picked 24 grays (small) in the same spot that last year I had my best ever find of yellows ??????? But hey, you know how it is, they are where you find them seems different every year. Good luck to all this year, Oh, I'm in central SW, Mo. Game ON !


----------



## newrocker15

4 greys and 6 yellows today in east Jackson County. About half a pound all together. Not bad for waking about a quarter mile


----------



## austinrufkahr

Found 65 grays small to medium under one tree in labadie going to my yellow mushroom spot tomorrow near wilwood


----------



## shroominshrooms

I have some friend's down in Belton Missouri that found a couple 3 inch blacks about 4-5 days ago.


----------



## banjo_pgr

I found 3 yellows today near Bonne Terre, MO. Decent size, could have been bigger, but hey, had to pick. Wooded area at the base of an ash I think. Looked for about an hour and got 7 ticks. Next time, I'll be using deet.


----------



## turick

Look at permethrin vs deet for ticks.


----------



## ak-47

I Found 14 Saturday in the river bottoms. Then on Sunday me and my girlfriend found 36 farther north in Clay County. I didn't post a pic but, believe me they have started in the Kansas City area. Go to Missouri Morel Hunters on Facebook. They are posting finds by the hour including mine for Sat and Sun.


----------



## bleedblue42

Found two small ones today in St. Charles Co., another week or so will be good I think!


----------



## trotline

Checked a couple spots Sunday and got skunked in platte county. Coworker found 15 Sunday in kc area. This weekend should be good. Good luck all


----------



## shroomspoter

my son and I have been finding grays from half an in to 3 in in northern ray county 39 so far give it a couple days and it looks like they will be everywhere just starting just small patches now but looks like its going to bee a good year if we get some sun :lol:


----------



## yendor22

Anybody looking to buy some morels,call or text rod 913 660 4670


----------



## mikebud

Found 50 in Dallas County sat and 10 more Sunday. Found 17 some little greys and a few small yellows in central mo yesterday n today


----------



## jimana143

Found 142 black, grey and some yellows last Saturday, 95 nice ones today in Barry County.


----------



## jeffr234

Found these in my backyard today. I live in Desoto Jefferson county.

https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/?ui=2&amp;ik=6a9d69604b&amp;view=att&amp;th=14cb5fe6ed6e0ba7&amp;attid=0.1&amp;disp=safe&amp;realattid=1498396477347594240-local0&amp;zw


----------



## jeffr234

https://ssl.gstatic.com/docs/doclist/images/mediatype/icon_1_image_x16.png


----------



## jeffr234

https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/?ui=2&amp;ik=6a9d69604b&amp;view=att&amp;th=14cb5fe6ed6e0ba7&amp;attid=0.1&amp;disp=safe&amp;realattid=1498396477347594240-local0&amp;zw


----------



## morelquest

The wife and I went out for about 3 hours this afternoon along the river east of KC and came home with 5 lbs. Probably a day or two early, left a lot of small ones, but better to be early than late when looking for mushrooms. :-D This was by far the best I have ever done. &lt;a href=&quot;"&gt;&lt;img src=&quot;" alt="" /&gt;</a>


----------



## morelquest

&lt;a href=&quot;<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/jasonstottlemyre/17142183815" title="image by Jason Stottlemyre, on Flickr">







</a>"&gt;&lt;img src=&quot;<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/jasonstottlemyre/17142183815" title="image by Jason Stottlemyre, on Flickr">







</a>" alt="" /&gt;</a> &lt;a href=&quot;<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/jasonstottlemyre/17141545431" title="image by Jason Stottlemyre, on Flickr">








</a>"&gt;&lt;img src=&quot;<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/jasonstottlemyre/17141545431" title="image by Jason Stottlemyre, on Flickr">







</a>" alt="" /&gt;</a> 

For some reason posting pictures here is never as easy as you would think it should be....


----------



## morelhighground

Ive been out a few times to my secret spot in Florissant, nothing there except some false morels; im thinking that the ground temperature is still off, although moisture isn't an issue. I will keep you guys posted.


----------



## stormer

There up in kc area. Mostly Greys fron a half inch to 3 inches. A couple yellows too


----------



## stormer

Not sure how to post a pic on here...


----------



## horsepotatoe

A couple of us found about 40 mushrooms; mostly between 3 to 6 inches &amp; yellow, in Stockton area. Wahoo, they're here.


----------



## shroom dog

My upland spots in Boone Co are starting. Found 60 or so little greys and one small cluster of whites on Sunday. Back into that spot yesterday picked another 35 whites and saw a bunch more that were just starting to peek out of the moss.

MO River bottoms on Sunday not much. 50 or so mixed grey/white/yellow and a big sack of pheasant backs.


----------



## jimana143

Found 95 yellows/greys last Friday. 125 mostly pretty good-sized yellows yesterday in Barry County, Cassville area. This has been a good year so far, hope to find more.


----------



## moshiner

Finding them here in Southwest Missouri south of Aurora, MO.


----------



## cleverhunter

I'm in the clever , billings area. I've only found 9 so far. Not having good luck. My 2 boys are sure getting discouraged. We went down to crane last night and walked all over the place at the conservation area. Found 4 right away and thought it was gonna be a good night. Then kept moving in and found tracks, and divots around trees. Whoever was down there just pulled them and didn't pinch or cut them.


----------



## smguffer

i dont want to discourage you even more CleverHunter but according to MDC, they posted something on facebook a couple days ago saying southern missouri morels are starting to wind down based on the way vegetation looks. i hope they're wrong!!!

there is a chance they might actually be wrong though. here in st. charles/ st. louis the vegetation is telling me the same thing "the season is winding down!" ... but plants and morels do not follow the same rules fortunately for me! vegetation has been taking off around here, but it hasn't been just right for the morels in this area to have a big pop yet.

the only downside to my current situation here in st. charles is i might be limited to hunting north facing hills where vegetation has not yet taken off... unless i want to wade through 18"-2' tall weeds in the river bottoms or south facing hills.


----------



## slick22

Question ,I am new to this game but am addicted now. Found first ones (4 of them)on sunday. Cut them off at base. Found some monday that were smaller and left to get bigger ,went by tonight and stayed same size and we're a little dry. I quest picked when you find them. After ra in this weekend do you check spots that you found them in or is it done in that area. Thks for feedback. Man they are good


----------



## smguffer

i checked a spot last sunday and pulled 10 out.. checked the exact same spot today and pulled 22 out. a lot of it depends on what the weather does but the more you hunt the more you will get a feel of what to expect. 

based on what the weather has been doing here i kinda figured the spot wasnt dont producing (and it still might not be) ... it's been really mild and i thought those 10 that i found were just isolated to certain areas that had just the right conditions to produce... overall conditions got a little better (rain) so i checked it again and it produced again even better... but i dont think it's done producing because conditions still are not great. i will probably check it again monday because we're getting more rain friday/saturday and i bet it will produce again in pretty much the exact same spot.... probably be done after that.

when you're first starting out its really hard and you have to check a lot of areas over and over until you finally start to get a feel for what they're gonna do, but nature can still throw some curve balls at you and tell you "hey, you don't know jack about how these things work!"


----------



## smguffer

the humidity here has really been bad lately... so after it rains they seem to pop up really quick and hard (since the ground temperature has been good) ... but without humidity they will start to dry up pretty quick. 

in my opinion those are the 3 biggest things to keep an eye on with your local weather: ground temperature, precipitation, and humidity. those 3 things will tell you quite a bit about what to expect


----------



## trotline

Slick you just never know with morels, sometimes you get rewarded by checking back in an area. Think it was 2012 I was looking for a new fishing spot and soon as I stepped in the woods I came across a lot of morels. Picked over 130 until it got too dark and this is in a heavily hunted area. It was May 9th and have returned every year since then and found a few but not like that one day. Thought I had a honey hole but have seen others there every year. My guess is they had a second flush and everyone had given up by then and I just happened to stumble across them. I do find them in same spots checking back but it is most likely the ones I missed the first time. This could be one of those years with cool temps and decent rains, may get lucky first weekend in May. Good luck


----------



## shroom dog

MDC doesn't know crap about much of anything, much less when's a good time to find morels. These and 30 more just like em came off the creek bank behind my house yesterday. That spot is always the first on my property to flush. It's just starting to get good.


----------



## cleverhunter

Where ya located Shroom Dog?? I don't think they know what they're talking about either. To me we have had nothing but cold and rainy weather the last 2.5 weeks. Nothing in the 70s so to speak. 

To me they're just starting. Size is pretty small-med. Nothing dried up. Very moist. 

I'm headed out tomorrow to some conservation areas. Hope I find something.


----------



## newb87

Found 34 in about a hour today about 45 on wenesday and last Sunday another 40 and last friday Friday and 128 all in KC MO. each time I went was for about a hour to 2 hours tops the ones tonight we're bigger then my hand.


----------



## trotline

Found a couple pounds over 70 in new spot. Most fresh and small and a handful that were too old. Platte county along river


----------



## newb87

Today trotline?


----------



## trotline

Yep in double, triples, and quads. All in a small area 20 x 30 ft. 90% of them fresh and a few too far gone and a few just starting to dry up. Just walked the area I found my first one this year and found just one but fresh.


----------



## shroom dog

My place is 5 miles east of Columbia, CH. MDC is full of bull puckey for sure. Talked to my cousin in Macon on Friday. He said the greys are just starting at his place.

This one and a bunch more like it came out of the community hole at Eagle Bluffs yesterday.


And this one and a bunch more like it came out of Rock Bridge State Park yesterday.


We got a good bit of rain on Saturday. I'm going to hit a couple of my in-town spots after work today.


----------



## duke

Does anybody in the Springfield area have any Morels they'd sell, I'll be passing through there on my way to Illinois Thursday also St. Louis area or between those to areas, 309-883-3057. Thanks!


----------



## trotline

Checked same spot I walked a week ago and another spot nearby I'd never walked before. 78 big yellows and grey. Only a few getting old. Along river big maples


----------

